# October Sushi Date



## fishn4real

Copied from Ooooooold Forum.

"OK! we have the clubhouse for Oct. 27th. that is a sat. night. so how does this date look to everyone?"

"Hate to open myself up here, but "Where is Island Cove shelter??"

"Hehehe Bob... I asked the same thing several wks ago. It's over that way.







A LOT closer to you... than me.









806 Lakewood Rd 
Pensacola, FL 32507 
(850) 455-4552 

By Bayou Chico I think......"


----------



## SheYakFishr

I sure hope I can make it... our pirates will be helping with the Ghost Walk in Milton that night.


----------



## LITECATCH

the party is still on for Oct. 27th. directions and a list of things people are bringing will follow soon!!


----------



## Halfmoon

I'm planning on make'n it.. I would like to get a Keg!!:letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite

looking forward to it...i'll have my bunch there...


----------



## brnbser

I'll be there


----------



## talleyban

Let me know what to bring!!


----------



## FishnLane

Mitch and I will be there!!! :hungry


----------



## Msstdog

Have not seen much posted about this lately, is it still a go? Also what about a grocery list.


----------



## LITECATCH

with me being new to the sushi thing i was hoping that the leaders of the last sushi party would help out. heck i don't even know how to get started!!


----------



## corrinas2

ok so Scott your asking for help.....ok give me a min let me find the list from before... brb

ok well couldnt do a search on the old forum.. so going to need alot of help...

unless chris can find it and post it here for us.........

things needed

Sushi Rice

shrimp (someone that knows how to cook it and keep it flat)

tuna

salmon

avacado's

cucumber

Noki

cream cheese

I still have the sesame seeds

pickled ginger

wasabi

ok what am i missing, its friday and my brain stopped when i got up lol


----------



## corrinas2

thank you thank you thank you ron

i tried doing a search and it just kept knocking me off... ugh....


----------



## corrinas2

salmon 
alvacado (spelling eeewww) 
Nikishi Rice 
Nori 
Rice Paper 
Rice Vingear 
Tuna 
Crab proboly imitation 
cucumbers 
shrimp, - ebi ( cooked i hope someone knows how to keep it straight) 
cream cheese 
yellowtail 
Veggies (yellow bell peppers and such for color) 
wasabi 
I have the japannese mayo 
eel 
eel sauce ( I have some) 
squid 
ginger 
snapper - tai 
masago 
asparagus 
sesame seeds (dont need still have the left over from last one)

what else guys....


----------



## Halfmoon

Who's bringingthe Sake?:letsdrink


----------



## fishn4real

Lane said she'll bring sake :letsdrink... Who is going to be the designated driver back to Gulf Breeze? oke

:letsparty


----------



## Deeplines

What time does it start? I have to work till 4PM. I have plenty of ginger and wasabi left over from the last sushi party.


----------



## reel_crazy

Good q murph.. is it still a go?

rich


----------



## SheYakFishr

Poooey... I can't go this time...
















You guys eat and drink some for me!! :letsdrink:hungry


----------



## LITECATCH

does not look like too much interest in it.


----------



## brnbser

well, we've already got a sitter lined up but I'm thinking your right Scott. Maybe just me and the wifespending a quiet and relaxing evening on the boat


----------



## Deeplines

Well, I hope a decision is made by Wed. night at SAMS. I'm OFF THIS WED. :letsparty:letsparty

I was hoping to show off my stupid costum and watch a little NCAA football, drink beer and eat some sushi. :banghead:banghead

Let me know guys and gals.


----------



## bonita dan

Yea,I was kind of looking forward to the bash at Island cove too Murph. Hope it still comes together.


----------



## FishnLane

Mitch and I are READY. but if little interest in the Prep part, lets consider picking up ready mady sushi at Patties (or other place) and share food and fun. I still have sake to share. But really hope it comes together


----------



## LITECATCH

heck, we can still have a get together!! we will work something out. lets make a decision wed. night at Sam's.


----------



## SheYakFishr

I'd sure love to go... but had already said I would do the 'pirate thing' at the Ghost Walk in Milton on both this Friday and Saturday night. We have to perform a skit... on how Milton was named as "Scratch Ankle". Laffs....


----------



## corrinas2

we dont need alot of people, we can still get together.. make it a potluck menu of some kind. I'm sure people will show they always do lol


----------



## reel_crazy

Dont know squat about how to make sushi but i do know i like to eat it.. i can donate some fish for the fryer if anyone is interested.. 

rich


----------



## Halfmoon

Just let me know! I can make it!!!


----------



## newfish

Sounds like a good night for me, and a chance to meet some of you guys. Just got back from a long trip and would like to try and make it. What can I bring?

Hey, "Lil Pain" Centurygonna be there?

Sam


----------



## LITECATCH

the party is canceled due to lack of interest.


----------



## brnbser

thanks Scott


----------



## Xanadu

> *brnbser (10/22/2007)*well, we've already got a sitter lined up but I'm thinking your right Scott. Maybe just me and the wifespending a quiet and relaxing evening on the boat






Quiet? I don't think so. I'm just about done installing a new ghetto thumpin bone crunching stereo so I can alternatively listen to rap, country and heavy metal. We were planning on having an all night METALFEST that night so I hope you like Slayer!





Cancelled? Scott, what were you doing up at 330 am and how many folks are you hoping would come?


----------



## LITECATCH

3:30 am? i posted that at 9:36 pm. at the first sushi party we had at least 40 show up. where were you X?


----------

